# New drafting projects



## JSDraftDesign (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi everyone, I currently work full time at a lumber yard and have my residential drafting business on the side. I've gotten local projects here and there but am looking for more all the time. Any other drafters or architects out there needing to sub out?


----------

